# [LA/OC] Flex vs. weather



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I just watched the news earlier, and the meteorologist on NBC4 said there's big chance of heavy rain on this Friday around 8~9AM. Since I will be Flexing around that hour, I wonder is there anything that i can do to keep myself dry and effectively deliver packages as the same time?

Raincoat, umbrella, or just a hat and water resistance clothes? Cheer.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

My FC hands out plastic bags. Bag all of the packages that don't fit in the screen door and don't have an enclosed porch.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RGV said:


> Raincoat, umbrella, or just a hat and water resistance clothes? Cheer.


I would go for the latter, opening an umbrella 30 to 40 times on a route may get old.

Bygosh hit the nail on the head, plastic bags for your packages. You dont want a customer expectations email because the package was soaked.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

RGV said:


> I just watched the news earlier, and the meteorologist on NBC4 said there's big chance of heavy rain on this Friday around 8~9AM. Since I will be Flexing around that hour, I wonder is there anything that i can do to keep myself dry and effectively deliver packages as the same time?
> 
> Raincoat, umbrella, or just a hat and water resistance clothes? Cheer.


This is quite possibly my most favorite post of all time! 
Q: Has mankind invented anything to keep the tears of God from striking me? 
Jeez, how do Californians survive?


----------



## Iolaus (Oct 20, 2016)

RGV said:


> I just watched the news earlier, and the meteorologist on NBC4 said there's big chance of heavy rain on this Friday around 8~9AM. Since I will be Flexing around that hour, I wonder is there anything that i can do to keep myself dry and effectively deliver packages as the same time?
> 
> Raincoat, umbrella, or just a hat and water resistance clothes? Cheer.


Baseball cap and a light water resistant coat should do you fine around here. I drove for FedExGr for 8 years, and never once used an umbrella. Yeah, I got wet a few times, but the cap keeps the water out of your eyes, and you can tuck small packages under your coat while you run to the door.

...and yeah, plastic bags - clear if you can find them - are a good idea.


----------

